# Cut n' Sew?



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

I am looking to get some fabric printed by the yard with a pretty cool print. I have an idea how and where to get this done but the problem is after that... What kind of place would i be looking for to sew it into a t-shirt or hooded sweatshirt (hoody). I want it done to industry standards and want the hoody to be just as if i had went into the store and bought it blank. What kind of place am i looking for to do this. Do they have minimums? Whats the ave pricing? 

I'll also take any suggestions on getting fabric printed in bulk. I want the print to almost be embedded in the fabric (is this called a soft hand?) so what shoudl i ask for? I need guidance


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Jblack™ said:


> I want the print to almost be embedded in the fabric (is this called a soft hand?) so what shoudl i ask for? I need guidance


To answer one of your questions: Yes, print that is soft on the fabric is said to have a "soft hand".  This can be accomplished with water-based inks and also with plastisol inks.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Jasonda said:


> This can be accomplished with water-based inks and also with plastisol inks.


The latter not being relevant in this specific case though as you don't print fabric lengths with plastisol.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

As an aside I'll just mention that we're not ignoring your questions, they're just hard to answer. They're good questions, but not many of us have the answers.



Jblack™ said:


> What kind of place would i be looking for to sew it into a t-shirt or hooded sweatshirt (hoody).


If you want it done offshore, there are a couple of threads about setting up a relationship with an international factory. If you want it done in the US then at least two members have contacts they may be able to help you out with (including Greg). I believe some of those US leads have lower minimums than offshore.



Jblack™ said:


> Do they have minimums? Whats the ave pricing?


Minimums will vary from place to place, but are often 1000+. Pricing will vary, but is often reasonable if you can meet the minimums. Jerico do custom orders at much lower minimums (and corresponding higher prices) but I don't know if they let you supply the fabric or not (it might just be custom variations of their own product line). 



Jblack™ said:


> I want the print to almost be embedded in the fabric (is this called a soft hand?) so what shoudl i ask for?


Since you're getting fabric lengths printed that should be pretty much the standard. Obviously you'll want to ask questions and make sure you're both on the same page, but you should be fine.


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

What kind of shop/company should i be searching for to sew my fabric into articles of clothing. I know what "kind" of company but whats the business name that i should look for (for example: a tailor, a screen printer, a car dealership, etc...). I want to know this in case i want to do personal research. Who is "greg" (excuse my not knowing) and those minimums you stated are for the actual sewing portion? or for the printing fabric portion. I doubt i would have to print 1000 yards or something so i assume its for the sewing. Thats a lot to my standards...


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Solmu said:


> The latter not being relevant in this specific case though as you don't print fabric lengths with plastisol.


My bad.  I didn't know that.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Jblack™ said:


> I know what "kind" of company but whats the business name that i should look for (for example: a tailor, a screen printer, a car dealership, etc...). I want to know this in case i want to do personal research.


You know I'm not even sure. Pattern cutter / sewer / sewing factory / cut and sew factory / garment manufacturer, etc. are all relevant terms, but I don't know what the one overarching Google-friendly term would be, sorry. A key piece of information I understand, but that falls into the category of "good questions, but not many of us have the answers".



Jblack™ said:


> Who is "greg" (excuse my not knowing)


I wouldn't expect everyone to know (for one thing there are many Gregs here ), which is why I linked to his member profile. You can send him a PM, although there's a pretty good chance he'll see this thread and respond.



Jblack™ said:


> and those minimums you stated are for the actual sewing portion?


Yes, 1000 pieces/garments. I believe the place Greg recommended has a 250 minimum, but I'm definitely not sure.



Jblack™ said:


> Thats a lot to my standards...


Yup, high minimums. That's why most of us haven't done it.


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

see 250 is great. Its something to work with. I will contact Greg. Thanks for your help and also if anyone has any other answers or idea please post here to help me. I'm learning lots of stuff here


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Jblack™ said:


> see 250 is great.


Yeah, much more achievable... hopefully I wasn't just misremembering. I know he was happy with the source he found though (at that point anyway... things can change ).


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Jblack™ said:


> see 250 is great. Its something to work with. I will contact Greg. Thanks for your help and also if anyone has any other answers or idea please post here to help me. I'm learning lots of stuff here


Jblack™, I will pm the info you need. Give me a day, though! (really busy)


----------



## Jblack™ (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah sure. I appreciate it and am not in any rush so take your time


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I know that some of these cut and sew companies can be found in the fashion tradeshows like Pool/Magic, etc.

I don't know the name of any offhand, but if I come across one, I'll post it here.

As a starting point, you might want to check the vendor lists of some of the tradeshows to see if any stand out as cut and sew places. You could also try calling or emailing the tradeshow operators to see if they can give you a referral to one.


----------

